
Elon Musk Quietly Revealed a Plan That Could Change the Auto Industry - RickJWagner
https://www.inc.com/justin-bariso/elon-musk-quietly-revealed-a-brilliant-plan-that-could-change-auto-industry.html
======
Nasrudith
I suspect part of the reluctance aside from their considerable sunk costs
involved with their own supply chains, vast hierarchies and subdivision vested
career interests, and just plain stubborness is a worry that they would be
commodified if they all depended upon Tesla technology as their common core.

~~~
AtlasBarfed
Even if VW and GM are successful in switchover, there will be a host of
companies on the outside looking in that Tesla could make money off of for
decades.

Tesla also could acquire many of these companies as they become irrelevant to
gain instant market share.

Full supply chain commodification is probably 25 years away, especially since
a vertically integrated supply chain for EVs for battery and motors will be a
major advantage.

Of course, a big leap in solid state or other techs could evaporate these
vertical integration advantages, and batteries will probably change quite a
lot in the next decade.

